# QLD Goldy offshore. 2 dropped Cobes....aargh



## VikingJim (Nov 22, 2012)

1st paddle since about March....was waiting for the water to finally warm and it was certainly pretty warm today. Chasing my last mackeral before moving to SA for a job promotion....
Was pretty quiet apart from 2 boats who hooked and lost Cobes to sharks..then it was my turn..first Cobe was a stonker that ripped line off at an amazing pace before reefing me. Finally got him off the bottom but my small trebles aimed at mackeral pulled from its mouth...spewing. 
New pillie on, same patch off reef, reel screamed again. Only a short tussle and hooks pulled again on another solid but smaller fish. 
Nice to be back on the water again though,


----------



## VikingJim (Nov 22, 2012)

Quick hook up vid attached


----------

